# Offer from UAE



## Rienie (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi to all!
We got an offer to work on a farm in Al Ain district.
10000DHS
Medical (excl dental & eyecare)
Eat from a canteen or take food from canteen and cook 
1000 free km per month with company vehicle
Tickets in (husband & wife)
Return tickets yearly - both
Free furnished housing, electricity, etc...
3500DHS settling fee

Is there anything else we need to look at or ask for?
Will we be able to save? (Especially since we won't have to buy food - only toiletries, luxuries and household cleaning stuff, etc....):
We don't have small kids, so it will only be the two of us.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Seems feeasible if everything is paid and you are not going to be doing a whole lot out in al ain. One trip to dubai for a weekend will easily blow thru 2000 to 3000 dirhams though. Alot of people who live in the small ciites (al ain, rak, etc) will come and stay in hotels over the weekend and party/go out. 

It is doable and you could save money, if you are grounded and do not get caught up in expensive things.


----------

